# Angelfish eating plants?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Today, I observed most of my angelfish picking at and eating the plants?
Are they missing something from their diet, or is that normal?
They aren't starving, anyway, they get tropical flakes and cichlid pellets in the morning, and frozen various (blood worms, mysis shrimp), etc etc at night.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't seen my angels eat plants. they will pick flakes off of them and clean off algae so they have a smooth place to lay eggs and sometimes eat the eggs off the plants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah thats normal and it dosent mean they are missing anything. Same thing happens to me and they will kill a plant if it is small enoufh and has not gotten it roots developed yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

and it sounds like a goo diet you are giving them. I was wondering how do you feed the mysis shrimp? when i feed my angels myisis shimp they all sink really fast and the angels can hardley get em


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Angels are peckers  meaning they will peck at plants, no reflection on diet  I couldn't grow sess or cabomba in my angel tank cause they would strip it down to stems in a few days. sounds like happy fish to me


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Good to know 
My mysis shrimp don't seem to sink very quickly? They just kind of float and by the time they sink 6" they're all eaten.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

It probably just depends on the type of plant that you get. As for me, most of my fish take a nip at any plants I might have at _least_ once in a while


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm my myisis shrimp are on the bottom of my 29g in about 2 seconds


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Good to know
> My mysis shrimp don't seem to sink very quickly? They just kind of float and by the time they sink 6" they're all eaten.


Is it frozen? Place some in a small bowl with warm water and let it thaw. It should sink pretty quickly that way. This is what I do.


----------

